# Orlik Stausee in Tschechien ( Vlatava )



## arabianbronco (9. Juli 2005)

Wer hat Erfahrungen vom Orlik zu berichten?
Suche gute Stellen und Camping, bzw. Übernachtungsmöglichkeit dort.
Egal ob Fewo oder Chata. 
Wo gibt´s Karten ?


----------



## Rowter (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Orlik Stausee in Tschechien ( Vlatava )*

muss es orlik sein?
fahre immer nach kadan zum nechranice
im ort polak ist ein autocamp die bungalos dort sind gescheiden aber sauber und mit strom und wasser meistens immer gelegt aber mit zelt oder wohnwagen kein problem
in tsche. must du erst zum amt und dier den fiereischein hohlen kostet rund 1.3
mit den kriegst du an see wochen karte ich glaub 30euro
fische sind da im überfluss fast schon fanggaranti habe da im schnit am tag 5 lagsforellen 8 zander und 10 karpfen gefangen alle wieder reingesetzt bis auf die die ich gegessen hab möchtest du mehr info dann mel
ps nimm deine fischereischein mit den wolln sie sehen


----------



## Alexander2781 (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Orlik Stausee in Tschechien ( Vlatava )*

Hallo,

werden im Orlik-Stausee auch Boote mit Echolot vermietet?

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## Bony (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Orlik Stausee in Tschechien ( Vlatava )*

Guten tach auch.

Ich kommen gearde vom Orlik zurück. Campingplätze gibt es dort ne Menge und die sahen nicht überfüllt aus. ( Solange du nicht gerade am Wochenende anreist.)
Wir hatten dort ein Haus mit Booten gemietet.Echolote besser mitbringen, ich glaube nicht,daß man diese dort mieten kann.
Lizenzen kann man in jedem größeren Ort in der Umgebung erwerben, an den Häusern hängt dann ein Schild.
Wegen der guten Stellen, müßte man wissen was du denn fangen möchtest .

Gruß

Bony


----------



## Alexander2781 (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Orlik Stausee in Tschechien ( Vlatava )*

@ Bony

Hast du was gefangen???

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## Alexander2781 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Orlik Stausee in Tschechien ( Vlatava )*

Ist ein Echolot unbedingt erforderlich???

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## Bony (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Orlik Stausee in Tschechien ( Vlatava )*

@ alexander2781 : Ein Eocholot ist auf jeden Fall von Vorteil. Der Orlik ist halt ein Riesensee . Ja, wir haben etwas gefangen. Wir waren mit vier Leuten dort . Zwei davon 

haben die ganze Woche mit Maden, Mais , Boilies etc. den Friedfischen nachgestellt und haufenweise Fisch gefangen.
Mein Kumpel und ich versuchten es auf Raubfisch. Aber außer kleinen Zandern auf Köderfisch und guten Barschen beim Schleppen war uns nix vergönnt.

Gruß

Bony


----------



## palometta15 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Orlik Stausee in Tschechien ( Vlatava )*

Hallo Rowter ,ich würde gerne mal am nechranice Stausee Angeln kannst du mir sagen wo bekommt man den die Angelkarten und wo kann man wohnen,für eine Antwort wäre ich dir dankbar.

 viele Grüße palometta15


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Orlik Stausee in Tschechien ( Vlatava )*

Hallo,

die letzte Aktivität von Rowter war vor zehn Jahren, ich glaube nicht, dass Du da Antwort bekommst.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## waldmade (3. Juli 2019)

Hallo gibt's hier jemanden der schonmal am orlik war und ein paar Infos hat?
Fangergebnisse usw...


----------

